

Linode RAM upgrades now available for Freemont datacenter - patrickgokey
https://blog.linode.com/2013/05/17/fremont-upgrades/

======
Legion
Love Linode, but Fremont is like the Billy Baldwin of Linode datacenters.

~~~
patrickgokey
Agreed. I was going to give Linode another week to put something out about the
Freemont upgrade before I switched to a different datacenter, am very glad
they finally announced it. Hopefully this new location will work out better
than the first.

